# Best selling Bible in English



## Bad Organist (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

I just lighted upon the CBA Online web-site, and see that the New Living Translation is the best selling version/translation in English. 

I don't visit this site often, but thought that the NIV was always number one. Since they publish this list each month, I suppose things could change again, with the NIV on top.

Besides these two, the KJV is #3, the NKJV is #4 and the ESV is mired in 5th spot.

Does anyone on here know whether total bible sales are going up or down or basically flat? With downloadable apps, I suppose there may be fewer bible books sold, and more e-versions.

Arie V
FC of Scotland
Toronto, Canada


----------



## Randy in Tulsa (Nov 20, 2012)

I don’t know the answer to your question. But I have a hunch based on what my wife was reading to me earlier this evening. In the Christian Book Distributor’s 2012 Christmas catalogue that came in the mail today, she discovered a lot of new and unusual editions of the Bible, including the NKJV New Spirit-Filled Bible with special features such as “Kingdom Dynamics” and “Word Wealth.” Then there is the NKJV Gaither Homecoming Bible “Edited by Bill and Gloria Gaither.” Does “the King is coming” play when the book is opened? Speaking of those who would rather listen than read, there is the NKJV Word of Promise New Testament on CD, which “stars Jim Caviezel as Jesus.” Learn “how scripture connects to our nation’s history” with the NKJV Patriot’s Bible – with study notes by Sean Hannity (just kidding), or “prepare your 8 to 12–year olds for a Spirit-filled life” with the “Fire Bible for Kids, New International Version.” That sounds like one to acquire. Given the seemingly endless means to the end of making the scriptures profitable, how could sales possibly be down?


----------



## JohnGill (Nov 20, 2012)

If you count independent publishers of the AV, the AV goes back into 1st place. They may mean for a certain year and not overall.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Nov 20, 2012)

The NIV had been the best-seller for years, but the bad press associated with the 2011 version, combined with the proliferation of new versions, has resulted in reduced sales


----------



## Jeff Burns (Nov 20, 2012)

Randy in Tulsa said:


> I don’t know the answer to your question. But I have a hunch based on what my wife was reading to me earlier this evening. In the Christian Book Distributor’s 2012 Christmas catalogue that came in the mail today, she discovered a lot of new and unusual editions of the Bible, including the NKJV New Spirit-Filled Bible with special features such as “Kingdom Dynamics” and “Word Wealth.” Then there is the NKJV Gaither Homecoming Bible “Edited by Bill and Gloria Gaither.” Does “the King is coming” play when the book is opened? Speaking of those who would rather listen than read, there is the NKJV Word of Promise New Testament on CD, which “stars Jim Caviezel as Jesus.” Learn “how scripture connects to our nation’s history” with the NKJV Patriot’s Bible – with study notes by Sean Hannity (just kidding), or “prepare your 8 to 12–year olds for a Spirit-filled life” with the “Fire Bible for Kids, New International Version.” That sounds like one to acquire. Given the seemingly endless means to the end of making the scriptures profitable, how could sales possibly be down?



This is just a disgusting example of how the precious Word of God has been turned into a cash cow for publishing companies...


----------



## Bad Organist (Nov 20, 2012)

Randy in Tulsa said:


> I don’t know the answer to your question. But I have a hunch based on what my wife was reading to me earlier this evening. In the Christian Book Distributor’s 2012 Christmas catalogue that came in the mail today, she discovered a lot of new and unusual editions of the Bible, including the NKJV New Spirit-Filled Bible with special features such as “Kingdom Dynamics” and “Word Wealth.” Then there is the NKJV Gaither Homecoming Bible “Edited by Bill and Gloria Gaither.” Does “the King is coming” play when the book is opened? Speaking of those who would rather listen than read, there is the NKJV Word of Promise New Testament on CD, which “stars Jim Caviezel as Jesus.” Learn “how scripture connects to our nation’s history” with the NKJV Patriot’s Bible – with study notes by Sean Hannity (just kidding), or “prepare your 8 to 12–year olds for a Spirit-filled life” with the “Fire Bible for Kids, New International Version.” That sounds like one to acquire. Given the seemingly endless means to the end of making the scriptures profitable, how could sales possibly be down?



It is a sad reality, that the making of Bibles is reduced to marketing of product. The bible is no more God's gift to the church, that is able to make one wise unto salvation. Instead it is now just a corporate venture to make money from.

Arie V
FC of Scotland
Toronto, Canada


----------

